# Help killing a problem coyote.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This summer we've had a coyote killing a few of our lambs up on our ground where we run our sheep. A couple nights ago I was able to call it in with a coyote pup in distress call and should have had that sucker dead to rights. Being the dunce that I am, however, I blew the shot and just made it that much smarter about humans. My cousin who is a pretty proficient caller says it still may come in later if I call from a different location and use the right challenge howl. I'm just absolutely sick and disgusted with myself for missing that little money burner when I should have had him dead to rights!

Today while we were doing some work with our sheep we accidentally smothered a ewe when they got too tight in the corral. I've never tried trapping before, but I thought maybe the coyote would be very interested in this ewe carcass. For you guys that have trapped before, how would you go about trying to trap this coyote? What should I look for in a location? What about presentation, and how do I position the trap(s) to give myself the best chance at nabbing this bugger?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

A quick look around on this site will help you get started.
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/postlist/Board/25

I remember a good thread a while back called "coyote wars" that addressed your problem.

Take a look at the furbearer guidebook for regs on the use of bait (page 14). You're
also not allowed to have a trap within 30 feet of exposed bait. Further is better so you don't end up with a golden eagle in your trap.

I'm guessing it's not just one coyote. Probably a litter with a lot of mouths to feed. By this time of year, puppies are starting to venture out on their own, and they're stupid. If you can't kill the male/female, try to call in and kill some puppies. Things should die down a little after that. Getting the female would be ideal though.

Using a challenge howl or even a pup in distress requires you to get inside their comfort zone. Try a locator howl at night or right at dawn. If you can get the puppies to howl back and pinpoint their location, you can usually sneak in close and call them in.

Good luck. Post pics when you kill them.


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not sure about trapping, but I use dogs when calling coyotes. It not only increases your chances of getting the coyote, but if you miss you stand a very good chance of getting multiple close shots. Also if you call in more than one you can almost always get all of them if you have a couple of good coyote dogs. It may be worth looking into and seeing if there is anyone in your area that runs coyote dogs that would like to come help you out.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you intend to trap, make sure you read the furbearer proclamation. There are some things you should be aware of


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you thought of calling Wildlife Services (govt. trapper). I don't think there is a charge for their services (it is paid for through govt. funding and a tax producers pay at the auction houses). They have the resources and more importantly the time and experiences to stop the killing.

I don't think the time to learn to trap is when you are loosing money.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

pibjr said:


> Have you thought of calling Wildlife Services (govt. trapper). I don't think there is a charge for their services (it is paid for through govt. funding and a tax producers pay at the auction houses). They have the resources and more importantly the time and experiences to stop the killing.
> 
> I don't think the time to learn to trap is when you are loosing money.


We actually do have a government trapper on the mountain, but he was slammed with predators killing sheep all over the place and taking a while to get around to us. But, he finally did! He killed a year and a half year old male today or yesterday. As to the comment about a bitch with pups, yes, there are pups and a bitch in the area. I read up on the furbearer proclamation and watched a bunch of youtube videos to educate myself on trapping. I set out a few duke #2s and got my first catch! Not a coyote though. Just a stinky old skunk! Oh, well. At least I know I can catch something. A skunk isn't a huge accomplishment, but it's a start haha. It will help out the blue grouse if nothing else.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

is it just domestic livestock that experience additive predation?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You really have to know what you are doing for coyotes. Most of the wild ones will not get near human scent. You could get lucky, but most of the time you have to know how to dye traps, keep human smells away from your set, and learn how to set the pan etc. Youtube video would teach you this stuff.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

If you can get a pup or 2, she may move the rest and leave you alone (for now). As far as traps, if you buy any more I would look at #4 Dukes or #3 Bridgers. Not to start an argument but you will have better luck with these bigger traps.

Use the skunk for bait. MAKE SURE IT IS COVERED. Coyotes are attracted to skunk. The pups should be traveling with the bitch so set heavy. You may only have 1 or 2 chances at the family group. Good luck.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

A couple other thoughts. OVER COMPENSATE when you stake the trap. Coyotes don't just go around and around in a circle. They jump and fight a trap harder than any other animal (you need strong, tough traps). If you can stand over the stake and work it out, a coyote can get it out too if you are running less than 4 feet of chain. Research has shown that a coyote can exert 300-400 pounds of force on a 5' chain. Also, shorter than 3' and the coyote can pull straight up on the stake as it jumps.

Remember, any time you make a mistake with a particular coyote, it adds to their education and makes it harder for you or anybody else to kill it.

Coyotes don't posess supernatural powers they are just extremely adaptable 4-legged killing machines and usually the ones that are causing you problems have been around the block a bit.

Learn what you can from forums and Youtube but take it with a grain of sand and pay attention to where the person is trapping. There is a big difference catching just any coyote in a state such as Kansas or Texas compared to catching a particular coyote in a state such as Utah.

PM me if you have any questions and if I can't dazzle you with my brilliance, I'll baffle you with my bull****.:grin:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> is it just domestic livestock that experience additive predation?


No.


----------

